# Mojito build Report ‘22



## Dan0h (Jan 4, 2022)

Here some fresh fodder for the IAIGF crew… the extra long wires should give some tingles.

First build of 2022, I know I said I was going to focus on playing in ‘22… but then there was a contest and a free board and …. So this one is pretty rad. I have never played a pedal that sounds like this before. Not sure if it’s the magic diodes I got in the mail from Chuck or if it’s just a really cool circuit (both) but this thing is pretty epic. It’s like a high gain transparent thing. Super crisp clean and has really good harmonics that cut through. But also cleans up a shit ton, Very diverse and tweak-able controls. Oh and it’s loud as fuck. Unity is around 1… looking forward to spending some cranked time with this one. Cheers.


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 5, 2022)

After being able to play it loud:
If you want one pedal that can go from clean preamp with eq to tube screamer to high gain EVH stuff and also touch on some faux fuzz this is your Swiss Army knife. It’s crazy you can get so many styles out of a single circuit. I know everyone’s chain and setup is different but for my setup the mid low end of this pedal is so tasty. It’s going on my board.


----------



## Hirti (Jan 5, 2022)

Any chance of a sound demo? Sounds like a cool pedal


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 5, 2022)

Hirti said:


> Any chance of a sound demo? Sounds like a cool pedal


I will try to get something up by the end of the day.


----------



## JamieJ (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks like I need to build up this bit of boneyard magic. Everyone seems to rave about it.

Nice build Dan!


----------



## megatrav (Jan 5, 2022)

What is this circuit based on?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 5, 2022)

megatrav said:


> What is this circuit based on?


Heavily modded Bearfoot HoneyBee OD if I remember correctly from the boneyard thread


----------



## fig (Jan 5, 2022)

It's a powerful drive, give it some juice on the demo please 😉

magic diodes you say? I'm tinking on making a magic diode earring wit de ferrite beads. I can hang me head high at the next geek-together.


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 5, 2022)

Hirti said:


> Any chance of a sound demo? Sounds like a cool pedal


Just some noodles. From clean to on to boost and back. This is in no way a full representation of this beast. This is just one setting. Mojito Sample


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 5, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> Looks like I need to build up this bit of boneyard magic. Everyone seems to rave about it.
> 
> Nice build Dan!


Thanks man! The more I play it the more I love it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice build!  Bjorn Juhl deserves 95% of the credit.  I took an already great circuit and kicked it up a notch.

Which JFETs did you use?


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 5, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice build!
> 
> Which JFETs did you use?


2n4393s. Checked the pinout before installing. 👍🏼


----------



## fig (Jan 5, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> Just some noodles. From clean to on to boost and back. This is in no way a full representation of this beast. This is just one setting. Mojito Sample


Sounding good!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 5, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> 2n4393s. Checked the pinout before installing. 👍🏼


Those are hard to come by these days.


----------



## Barry (Jan 5, 2022)

I used MPF4393's on mine I think


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 5, 2022)

Barry said:


> I used MPF4393's on mine I think


I couldn’t find those, but I’m very happy with their counter parts the 2n4393’s.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah, you should be, those are primo.   
I used MPF4393s in the ones I've built.  Same electrical specs as the 2N parts.  The 2N4393 is packaged in a metal can with glass seals.  I have some vintage ones I collected in 1975.  The loose ones are 2N4393; the ones sealed in packages are 2N4391.  The date code on the one in the tester is from the 39th week of 1967.


----------



## fig (Jan 5, 2022)

I've got  ~40 of those.


----------



## Barry (Jan 5, 2022)

Feel lucky?









						1pcs - Motorola 2N4393 Gold-PIN N-Channel JFET Transistor - Original NOS  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1pcs - Motorola 2N4393 Gold-PIN N-Channel JFET Transistor - Original NOS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 5, 2022)

fig said:


> I've got  ~40 of those.


Fig, you're sittin' on a goldmine, Man!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 5, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Fig, you're sittin' on a goldmine, Man!
> 
> View attachment 20935


Fig hash got one fanshy shtash of transhishtorsh!


----------



## fig (Jan 10, 2022)

These are Vishay? The few I tested were in-spec. If you guys need some, let me know and I'll chip some off the vein  I think I paid $1.50ea...Chuck has the fancy gold-legged, original packaging, Motorola mojos.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 27, 2022)

fig said:


> I've got  ~40 of those.


That’s too many. Let me take some off your hands.


----------



## fig (Apr 27, 2022)

giovanni said:


> That’s too many. Let me take some off your hands.



mi stash, su stash.


----------

